# Verbindungen der Browser ermitteln?



## Silke S. (29. Jun 2007)

Hallo

Google und die Boardsuche haben uns leider nicht weitergeholfen. Deswegen machen wir mal selber einen Thread auf.
Wir wollen mit java herausfinden welche Fenster oder Tabs die Browser gerade geöffnet haben. Speziell Firefox. Netstat findet nicht die Verbindungen bzw. Seiten, die Firefox gerade geöffnet hat. In den Dateien, die Firefox so anlegt, haben wir auch nichts gefunden. Weiss jemand wie man diese Problematik implementieren kann? Für Jeden noch so kleinsten Tipp sind wir äußerst dankbar also immer her damit. ???:L


----------



## VuuRWerK (29. Jun 2007)

Was wollt Ihr damit erreichen? Solltet Ihr nur die Seiten loggen wollen die jemand besucht seit ihr wohl mit einem Proxy besser bedient, der speichert nicht nur die Seiten zwischen sondern man kann mit ihm auch Seiten sperren.

Gut Schuß
VuuRWerK


----------



## kleiner_held (29. Jun 2007)

Ihr solltet euch mal die Mozilla-API zum Erstellen von Firefox-Ad-ons ansehen. Genau für solche Anwendungsfälle ist die schließlich da.


----------



## Silke S (30. Jun 2007)

Hallo und erstmal danke.

Aber das Problem ist, dass das irgendwann auch Browserunabhängig laufen soll. Also egal wechen Browser ich offen hab. Java soll alle Links ermitteln, die ich zur Zeit geöffnet hab. 

Außerdem müsste es doch einen anderen Weg geben als die API von Mozilla

Mfg 

Silke S.


----------



## madboy (30. Jun 2007)

http://sourceforge.net/projects/jpcap
Vorteil: Browserunabhängig
Nachteil: parsen notwendig


----------



## Silke S. (1. Jul 2007)

Ja vielen Dank. 

Allerdings ist das ein Tool, welchen auf libcap etc. aufbaut. Das macht mich ja wieder abhängig. Naja, ich dachte es gäbe da eine simple Lösung. Muss ich noch weitersehen.  :### Aber falls jemand noch einen Tipp hat... 

Tschuess.


----------



## madboy (1. Jul 2007)

Da wirst du sehr wahrscheinlich nix finden... Zumindest nicht in pure Java.
Du musst entweder das Betriebssystem fragen, was geöffnet ist oder den Browser. Oder wie VuuRWerK schon vorgeschlagen hat, nen Proxy verwenden.


----------



## Silke S (2. Jul 2007)

Yo das klingt doch schon mal gut. Wenn Du das noch erläutern könntest: "Betriebssystem fragen" welche Verbindungen offen sind, dann wäre das ne riesen Hilfe.  :toll:


----------



## madboy (2. Jul 2007)

Da habe ich mich wohl n bisschen unklar ausgedrückt...
Du willst die geöffneten Seiten im Browser wissen. Die kennt aber das Betriebssystem nicht. Das weiß nur dein Browser, da Verbindungen nur zum Datentransfer geöffnet werden und dann wieder geschlossen. Das heißt, du kannst außerhalb des Browsers nur zu der Zeit, in der Daten übertragen werden sagen, woher die kommen.
Daraus folgt: du musst die ganze Zeit mithorchen, was von wo übertragen wird.
Du brauchst also nen Proxy oder nen Sniffer.
Dann kannst du aber nur sagen, welche Seiten insgesamt geöffnet wurden (und das wohl auch nur mit relativ großem Parsing-Aufwand. Stichwort Werbebanner, Frames, Popups...)

Folge: Es führt kein Weg daran vorbei, den Browser zu "fragen", was geöffnet ist.
Der einzige Ausweg wäre wohl, den Arbeitsspeicherbereich des Browsers zu durchkämmen. Aber das wäre wohl overkill und womöglich auch noch illegal  :wink: 

Irgendwie wurde mir das erst klar, nachdem ich obiges geschrieben hatte...


----------



## Silke S. (2. Jul 2007)

Danke, 

das ist ne klare Ansage. Sowas nenn ich ne Antwort. Ist zwar nicht die Lösung, aber ich hab wenigstens ne Richtung. Wenn ich das Problem wirklich gelöst hab, melde ich mich nochmal. 

MfG

Silke S.


----------

